# [Xfree] Segfault a la sortie de la veille (resolu)

## guilc

Salut,

Depuis quelques jours, je vois mon serveur X faire des segfault assez aléatoirement a la sortie de la veille ecran (DPMS) ou de l'ecran de veille. Je trouve ça dans les logs de xfree, et rien de plus ! :

```
Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

Du coté du syslog, j'ai uniquement ça, qui n'est pas très explicite non plus :

```
Mar  6 08:41:08 r2d2 kdm[7518]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
```

Je tourne sous 2.6.3 mm-sources, carte graphique nvidia GeForce4 MX420, dont voici la configuration :

```
Section "Module"

    Load    "dbe"

    Load    "freetype"

    Load    "speedo"

    Load    "type1"

    Load    "glx"

    SubSection "extmod"

       Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Identifier  "Video"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NoLogo"        "true"

    Option      "NvAGP"         "2"

EndSection

```

Au niveau démarrage du serveur X, j'ai un seul warning :

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
```

Mais apparement, ce n'est pas trop génant, vu que j'ai vu d'autres machines (et la mienne il y a une semaine) avec ce meme warning qui ne plantaient pas. Et surtout, j'utilise l'ACPI, et pas l'APM...

Et cette erreur dans le syslog :

```
Mar  6 08:41:16 r2d2 kernel: atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

Mar  6 08:41:16 r2d2 kernel: atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.
```

Une idée de l'origine du plantage ?

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai le meme probleme de signal 11  :Sad: 

Ca m'arrive seulement à la sortie du mode veille avec ecran de veille opengl 

Config : 

2.6.3-gentoo-r1

nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx 5336-r1 (si je met les stables j'ai pas d'affichage lol)

Nvidia G-FX 5700 Ultra

Je me joins à guilc  :Smile:  à l'aide   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Je confirme, c'est uniquement avec un ecran de veille OpenGL...

Meme version de drivers Nvidia (53.36-r1).

Je sais pas pourquoi j'ai pas pensé a vérifier ça avant...

Je teste avec une version antérieure des drivers Nvidia, voir si ça résoud le probleme...

----------

## guilc

Il semblerait bien que ce soit ça :

J'ai downgradé nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx a la version 53.28 (la 53.32 ne compile pas chez moi...), et pas encore vu de plantage... Je croise les doigts, mais c'est peut-etre la solution

[Edit]

J'ai parlé trop vite, ça plante aussi  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DuF

Avec une 5900 j'ai un freeze de X quand je sors d'une partie d'un jeu en 3D (Serious Sam, enemy territory, etc...) j'utilise les drivers 5336. J'ai le SBA d'activé, jamais trop fait attention à ce que c'était, peut être faudrait que je teste sans car je me rappelle que sur ma geforce2 ça me faisait planter...

En tout cas les symptomes dans mon cas sont freeze du serveur X une fois le jeu quitté et les leds "verr num" et "caps" du clavier clignotent...

----------

## CryoGen

personne n'a d'idée   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT : j'ai trouver p-e un debut de reponse sur forum anglais

J'ai ca dans mon log.old de xfree

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

Le probleme pourrait venir de là... coment faire pour que X ne ce serve pas de l'APM ou alors je dois corriger un truc dans la config du kernel (encore  :Sad: ) ?

----------

## guilc

J'ai ce meme warning, et il est aussi chez des amis qui n'ont pas ces problemes de segfault...

Surtout que quand on utilises l'ACPI et pas l'APM...

----------

## yabdeo

Problème similaire : XFree 4.3.0-r5, noyau 2.6.3, carte graphique i845 : ça plante avec les économiseurs 3d. Enfin, qj je dis ça plante, c'est vraiment un truc méchant : bécane complètement plantée, on peut mm plus faire de ssh dessus pour killer X. A mon avis, ça vient de l'OpenGL..

----------

## CryoGen

Pourtant je fais tourner la demo de ut2004 sans probleme et c'est bien en opengl...

----------

## theturtle123

heu peut être que ça n'a rien à voir mais si vous avez mis à jour récemment vos drivers nvidia sans recompiler les applis qui s'en servent, elles ont un genre de link sur les vieux drivers... désolé d'avoir du mal à exprimer l'idée mais je n'en sais pas plus   :Twisted Evil: 

dans des applis opengl, après être passé en 5xxx, (kernel & xfree) j'ai des messages dans certaines du style :

using nv drivers 4496 whereas kernel drivers are 5xxx *fatal error*

peut être qu'une recompilation de xscreensaver ou autres arrangerait l'affaire ?

ce n'est qu'une piste vague ok. mais c'est une piste   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DuF

Je vais avoir du mal à recompiler serious sam 2 ou Enemy territory  :Smile: 

----------

## theturtle123

certes   :Wink: 

mais apparement il y aurait une erreur dans un package qui ne metterait pas à jour les liens sur les drivers nvidia ou un truc dans ce gout là...

peut être tes jeux ne font pas appel directement aux drivers mais passeraient par une lib ou un appel à quelques chose qui ne pointerait pas vers les bons drivers... je sais pas...

en tout cas mon passage en 5xxx n'a pas été total pour tous les programmes opengl, certains cherchent encore les 4xxx !

----------

## CryoGen

Je vais essayer de recompiler alors... je dois recompiler xscreensaver ou carrement tout X ??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## guilc

J'ai déja recompilé Xfree, xscreensaver, et kde, sans que ça change rien...

Et puis poru ces cas la, de lien sur des libs foireux, revdep-rebuild est la pour ça (et dnas ce cas précis ne m'indique rien)...

----------

## CryoGen

 *guilc wrote:*   

> J'ai déja recompilé Xfree, xscreensaver, et kde, sans que ça change rien...
> 
> Et puis poru ces cas la, de lien sur des libs foireux, revdep-rebuild est la pour ça (et dnas ce cas précis ne m'indique rien)...

 

ouf , ca m'evite de le refaire pour rien car c'est long quand meme   :Laughing: 

Mais bon ca resout pas le probleme :'(

----------

## DuF

Moi j'ai le problème et j'utilise le driver agp fourni par le driver nvidia ( son petit nom est nvagp je crois). Qui utilise l'agpgart avec le driver nvidia 5336 ?

----------

## theturtle123

moi  :Surprised: )

geforce FX 5600Go (sur un portable)

avec agpgart SiS dans le kernel

le nvagp sert uniquement si tu as une carte mère à base de nforce normalement

----------

## guilc

Moi aussi.

Mais nouvelle info : j'ai upgradé de kde 3.2.0 a kde 3.2.1 (je tourne sous kde), et il semblerais que je n'ai plus de problemes de segfault... (je rappelle que la recompilation de kde 3.2.0 n'avait rien changé)

Je croise les doigts, mais c peut-etre une piste...

----------

## DuF

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> moi )
> 
> geforce FX 5600Go (sur un portable)
> 
> avec agpgart SiS dans le kernel
> ...

 

Euh non non, perso j'avais une carte à base de VIA KT133 avant et j'utilisais le nvagp. Il n'y a pas de lien entre le nvagp et le chipset nforce, à moins que j'ai mal lu la doc et que sans le savoir et sans le compiler j'utilisais agpgart, mais ça me paraitrait bizarre  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad

Je confirme, tu as bien lu la doc  :Smile:  nvagp n'est pas spécifique aux nforces, je l'utilise aussi sur mon Pentium2 sur chipset Intel  :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

Personnelement, je l'ai essayé (sur chipset i850, c'est donc dans la liste des chipsets supportés), et d'un, ça ne corrige pas ce bug, et de deux, ça rajoute des problemes d'affichage sur xv (se redessine mal quand on fait passer uen fenetre au dessus)... Et je n'ai vu aucune amélioration des performances (glxgears faisant foi)...

Donc agpgart  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

J'ai le SBA d'activé et pas le fast write... est-ce que le SBA pourrait être à l'origine de cette instabilité ?

Comment désactiver le SBA sachant que mon /etc/modules.d/nvidia ressemble à ça :

```
# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!!

#

#   To enable Side Band Adressing:  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1

#

#   To enable Fast Writes: NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

#

# To enable both for instance, uncomment following line:

#

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=0 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=0

```

J'ai essayé aussi en mettant les valeurs à 0, rien n'y fait, le SBA reste activé....

----------

## Duncan117

Juste peut-être une piste à explorer !   :Laughing: 

Pensez bien à faire pointer /usr/src/linux vers le noyau que vous utilisez actuellement car lors de la recompile du driver nvidia il utilise, je crois, ce lien.

De toute façon, il m'est d'avis que c'est plutôt le support de l'opengl dans les drivers nvidia qui serait en cause ici.

A plus  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Bah de toute façon si le lien /usr/src/linux n'est pas bon, le driver n'est pas installé pour le noyau en cours, donc pas utilisable, car en plus quand on installe le driver nvidia il vire les anciennes installations (pour les autres noyaux).

Sinon oué le support OpenGL à l'air moisi dans le 5336 mais dans les jeux ce sont les drivers qui me font le moins de bizarrerie avec ma fx5900...

Le jour où on aura des drivers performants ET libres alors je serai heureux avec nvidia  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Moi aussi.
> 
> Mais nouvelle info : j'ai upgradé de kde 3.2.0 a kde 3.2.1 (je tourne sous kde), et il semblerais que je n'ai plus de problemes de segfault... (je rappelle que la recompilation de kde 3.2.0 n'avait rien changé)
> 
> Je croise les doigts, mais c peut-etre une piste...

 

J'ai upgrader vers kde3.2.1 et resultat ... CA MARCHE !!!

Donc le probleme devait venir de kde  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Arf je suis sous XFCE moi.... bon je vais tenter d'autres solutions alors  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Y'a moyen d'avoir les ecran de veille de kde sous XFCE ? , parceque les screen fourni avec xscreensavers   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

Pour les écrans de veilles, je dirai "peut être", j'en sais pas grand chose  :Smile: 

Par contre j'ai résolu mes problèmes de plantages systèmatiques à la sortie d'applications 3D en utilisant les drivers 4496, car les 5328 et 5336 chez moi aboutissent au même résultat.... freeze de X !

----------

